# Electric Two-wheelers Appearing on Kerala Roads in India



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Market potential for electric two-wheeler category is 190,000 units in 2007-2008 and is projected to grow to 490,000 units in 2008-09.

More...


----------

